# Man eats grub



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

When you get to the part, you'll know why I posted it. 

*GRAPHIC. SO'S CHRIS' RESPONSE*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

horse poopie, that was awesome, lol!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just to add another: 




heh!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I really wanted to scream at him when he was eating the rotting Zebra.

"You're doing it wrong!"


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've seen that video before, and yet, it does not cease to disgust me


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Also, I'd like to meet this survivor guy and give him a piece of my mind. Beating the shit out of a boa constrictor with a stick? You know your camera crew have sandwiches. Bullshit to anyone who says they don't. We all know there's a giant craft services table on the sets of survivor et al.

It's one thing to go oh here's a grub oh here's a dead zebra. You're mental. Have fun. It's interesting television. If you're going up to something that has a _limited as hell_ but still existant sense of it's own existance and killing it, especially in a MORON cowardly way like that, you need to get punched in the face. Hard. Twice. Maybe with your stick. If he needed to eat that snake, which we all know he didn't, he could have been a bit less of a coward and caught it properly and killed it with one cut with a good knife.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*shudders*

Seen it before. Personally I would not even attempt to try that not without it being cooked first. Even after it was cooked I'd probably grind it to powder or something. Like how with eating chrickets (never done it before) if you dry and grind them down to powder and mix into flour then you can have chricket bread which at least I likely could give it a good try at eating but live chrickets or large grubs, no. ;;


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If I knew the bread was made with "cricket flour", I definitely would not be eating it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry about the swears =(


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

grind them down to powder and mix into flour then you can have chricket bread which at least I likely could give it a good try at eating but live chrickets or large grubs, no 

There's no H in cricket. That's disgusting. I didn't need to know about cricket flour


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

AquariAM said:


> Also, I'd like to meet this survivor guy and give him a piece of my mind. Beating the shit out of a boa constrictor with a stick? You know your camera crew have sandwiches. Bullshit to anyone who says they don't. We all know there's a giant craft services table on the sets of survivor et al.
> 
> It's one thing to go oh here's a grub oh here's a dead zebra. You're mental. Have fun. It's interesting television. If you're going up to something that has a _limited as hell_ but still existant sense of it's own existance and killing it, especially in a MORON cowardly way like that, you need to get punched in the face. Hard. Twice. Maybe with your stick. If he needed to eat that snake, which we all know he didn't, he could have been a bit less of a coward and caught it properly and killed it with one cut with a good knife.


Agreed. 
I've never liked this faker.


----------

